# Vortex 2490 3-stage feedback?



## jaewang (Oct 23, 2018)

The guy nears me want to let go his Vortex 2490 for $500. This is a 3 stage machine. Has anyone used this machine, any feedback?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Pass..you can do much better..

No used Troy-Bilt is worth $500 IMO..
here is some reading on the 3-stage concept:


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ion/65906-3-stage-vs-2-stage-performance.html


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...scussion/86193-3-stage-worth-extra-money.html


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/troy-bilt-snowblowers/117121-3-stage-vortex-any-opinions.html


Scot


----------



## jaewang (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback, sscotsman.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

I have the Troy Bilt Vortex 2890, for three years. I like it, but I think I want my two stage back. The three stage does work best at the road where the plow builds up the compacted "wall". My previous two stage really struggled at the "wall". But my drive is over 400 feet and going back over the tailing (very minor, but messes up the whole look) from the third stage is getting old. This year I just ignored it and the cars got out just fine. The third stage unit also doesnt seem to clean down to the surface with the auger. It appears the blade is best used for this. I thought my two stage augers would almost go to the surface. We have really crazy snow in the Piedmont area. Could be any combination of powder/ice/slush and clogging was problematic for the two stage as well. The third stage seems to clog at the gearbox area. I think if the blades were larger or turned at a higher rpm, or were timed so there is no opening between them, it would work better. For the money, it was about a hundred more than the two stage, but I do not recall if the power steering (very nice!!) was offered with the lower priced two stage unit.


----------

